# Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*​
*Bekannte Angler gibt es viele. Dazu inzwischen auch B-, C- bis Z-"Promis" unter den Anglern wie Sand am Meer, dank vieler Teamangler und Youtuber. 
Aber wer war - oder ist - wirklich bedeutend fürs Angeln? 
Wer geht übers promoten von Gerät oder einer Angelmethode hinaus in seiner Wirkung und öffentlicher Wahrnehmung? 
So wie einst ein Izaak Walton, ein Max von dem Borne oder auch ein Ernest Hemingway?  *

Jeder wird irgendwo seine Helden haben - von Trevor Housby stammte zum Beispiel eines meiner ersten Angelbücher. Er plädierte dafür, lieber große Köder zu nehmen und weniger zu fangen, damit aber die Chance auf große Fische zu erhöhen - der Satz, mit dem das illustriert wurde:
"Mit Mäusen fängt man keine Tiger"...

Mir persönlich haftet das noch im Gedächtnis, wer kennt aber sonst heute noch einen Trevor Housby?

Izaak Walton, als der erste, der ein Werk übers Angeln verbreitet hat, dürfte da deutlich bekannter sein..

Kennt aber noch jemand Georg Peinemann?

Oder Oskar und Fritz Ziegenspeck?

Und dann kommen, neben solchen Leuten aus der Vergangenheit, heute mit den modernen Medien noch die ganzen Teamangler, Guides, "Profis" etc. dazu (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310751).

Die Frage nach wirklicher Bedeutung oder blosser Aufmerksamkeit kommt ja gerade auch wieder in der Diskussion um die Profiliga auf (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335384):
Sind die "Modernen" alle nun "nur" bekannt, oder auch bedeutend??


2 Fragen stellen sich mir da einfach mal, bei denen ich gespannt bin, wie ihr das seht:

*1.:*
Was zeichnet einen Angler aus, der wirklich bedeutend für Angler und das Angeln war oder ist?

*2.:*
Wer war oder ist (und warum) ein bedeutender Angler?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



> Kennt aber noch jemand Georg Peinemann?



Chefredakteur F&F und einer der ersten, der über Spinnfischen auf Zander geschrieben hat. Damals noch mit Blinker.



> Oder Oskar und Fritz Ziegenspeck?



FZ-Blinker 

Dr. Heintz war ebenso ein Pionier des Spinnfischens 

Für mich bedeutend war auch Jim Gibbinson.

Fand seine Ideen und seinen Stil sehr beeindruckend. Auch wenn er nicht so laut getrommelt hat, wie manch anderer aus der "Karpfenszene".


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

John Sidley (epochaler Aalangler), für seine bescheidenheit, die offenheit gegenüber anderen Petrijüngern und die extreme Leidenschaft für seinen Zielfisch

Bob Nudd (Stipperkaiser), vierfacher Einzelweltmeister  (und DI wird für einen den er mit seiner Frau errungen hat gefeiert), MBE, Fantastic Fishings Mentor die olle ausgespannt und freut sich über wirklich jeden Fisch - mehr geht eigentlich nicht; )


----------



## bacalo (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Das Angeln/Fischen ist so Facettenreich, da gibt es sicherlich viele bedeutende Angler und so genannte Experten.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Hans Gebetsroither - hat den gleichnamigen Wurfstil entwickelt und viel für die Popularität des Fliegenfischen in Europa geleistet.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Richard Walker, dessen "Wirken" ich aber selbst nicht mehr miterlebt habe.

Er hielt 28-Jahre den Karpfenrekord in England mit einem Fisch names "Clarissa". 

Aber das ist eigentlich zu wenig Information über diesen Mann. 
Er hat zahlreiche Erfindungen im Angelbereich getätigt, und eine kaum überschaubare Zahl an Rekordfischen gefangen. 

Er gilt auch als Vater des "Specimen Hunting" usw.

Bei Fisch&Fang gab es mal einen umfrangreichen Artikel über ihn:
https://fischundfang.de/richard-walker-gottes-angler-auf-erden-5026/


----------



## JimiG (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Der für mich bedeutenste Angler war und ist jeder ehrenamtlich tätige Angler welcher sich , ohne Kohle zu kassieren, für unser Hobby einsetzt und dafür oftmals viel Zeit investiert.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



> Richard Walker, dessen "Wirken" ich aber selbst nicht mehr miterlebt habe.



Einer meiner Angelfreunde hat noch zwei Hardy Richard Walker Carp No2 Rods.  Fischen tut er die aber nicht mehr.

Meine original  DAM Heintz-Blinker hängen auch nur noch im Schrank, obwohl sie mir früher schon einige Großhechte gebracht haben.

*Charles Ritz* scheint auch jemand gewesen zu sein, der das Fliegenfischen in Europa vorangebracht hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

mööönsch, ist das geil, ja genau!! Charles Ritz - an den ab ich auch nicht mehr gedacht!!
Definitiv bedeutend, würd ich sagen!


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Der für mich bedeutenste Angler war und ist jeder ehrenamtlich tätige Angler welcher sich , ohne Kohle zu kassieren, für unser Hobby einsetzt und dafür oftmals viel Zeit investiert.



Ups, dann gehöre ich ja auch dazu.  
Aber du hast recht es sind genau diese ....


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



jimig schrieb:


> der für mich bedeutenste angler war und ist jeder ehrenamtlich tätige angler welcher sich , ohne kohle zu kassieren, für unser hobby einsetzt und dafür oftmals viel zeit investiert.



#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Purist (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Der für mich bedeutenste Angler war und ist jeder ehrenamtlich tätige Angler welcher sich , ohne Kohle zu kassieren, für unser Hobby einsetzt und dafür oftmals viel Zeit investiert.



Da stimme ich bedenkenlos zu. Das sind erstaunlich viele, die sich seit Jahrzehnten und inzwischen sogar Jahrhunderten für unser Hobby einsetzen und eingesetzt haben, ohne daran Geld verdient zu haben. Die tauchen in keinen Büchern auf und werden von keinem Fachmagazin besonders hervorgehoben, mit Glück finden sie einmal eine Erwähnung, sind sonst meist nur vereinsintern bekannt.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Mir fallen da viele bedeutende Menschen ein, welche Zeit beim Angeln genossen.
Schade das so etwas in Deutschland eher verschwiegen wird, weil man es für Tierquälerei oder Zeitverschwendung halten könnte.

Seit wann haben Andere etwas davon, wenn Einzelne besonders erfolgreich fischen?
Da denke ich gute Angler ="Bedeutsame Angler" für Angler kann man positiv oder negativ sehen.
Viele der heutigen Angelhelden, zeichnen sich in Wahrheit nur durch besondere Rücksichtslosigkeit gegenüber Anderen Anglern ,der Kreatur und der Natur aus.
Ihr C&R ist da oft nur Selbstschutz oder Ausrede.

Wer nun lieber an die englischen Angler denkt, sollte aber auch so denken wie Sie.
Da brannte sich ein Gespräch mit einem Engländer ein.

Er wäre Angler, aber wenn Er Fisch essen wolle, gehe Er in einen Fischladen.
Wenn ein Haken geschluckt wird, kann der Angler nicht richtig angeln und das sollte Ihm peinlich sein.
Wiederhaken geht gar nicht, wegen den Verletzungen beim Lösen.
Wobei für Ihn der Zander eine Pest war, die man einfach nicht mehr ausgerottet bekommt.
Sie hätten alles versucht, das zu erreichen.

Das wäre dann wohl "old english"!

Dem Land wo die Oberschicht nicht nur Salmoniden liebte, begeistert Maden züchtete, sondern auch Otter schätzte und schützte um sie mit Hunden zu jagen.

Umgekehrt werden für deutsche Angler, wohl Angelfunktionäre im Tierschutzwahn prägender gewesen sein, die Angeln nur zur Nahrungsgewinnung begründet vertraten.
Ob letztere nun mehr Hobbykoch und Tierschützer oder "old english" Angeln und Naturschutz vertreten, soll Jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



> Seit wann haben Andere etwas davon, wenn Einzelne besonders erfolgreich fischen?



Deshalb fallen hier auch Namen von Leuten, die ihr Wissen und ihre Methoden auch anderen Anglern zugänglich gemacht haben und die Entwicklung des Angelns vorangebracht haben. 



> Das sind erstaunlich viele, die sich seit Jahrzehnten und inzwischen sogar Jahrhunderten für unser Hobby einsetzen und eingesetzt haben, ohne daran Geld verdient zu haben. Die tauchen in keinen Büchern auf und werden von keinem Fachmagazin besonders hervorgehoben, mit Glück finden sie einmal eine Erwähnung, sind sonst meist nur vereinsintern bekannt.



Nicht jeden Ehrenamtler drängt es in die Öffentlichkeit. Manchem ist sogar die Bezeichnung "Ehrenmitglied" etwas peinlich.

Oft ist der Wirkungskreis auch nur lokal begrenzt.

Aber auch hier im AB gibt es einen thread, wo Angler geehrt werden, die das nach Meinung von Thomas verdient haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

OT an:


fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber auch hier im AB gibt es einen thread, wo Angler geehrt werden, die das nach Meinung von Thomas verdient haben.


Vorschläge jederzeit willkommen
OT aus..


----------



## Salmonidenangler (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Hans Ruedi Hebeisen


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Rudolf Sack gehört wohl auch dazu.
Die Messingnadel als Vorläufer des Winkelpicker z.B.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Nachdem jetzt schon  Deutsche, Österreicher, Schweizer, Franzosen und Engländer genannt wurden, bring ich mal nen Amerikaner ins Spiel:

Lee Wulff


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



> Die Messingnadel als Vorläufer des Winkelpicker z.B



Ich sah die immer mehr wie ne Schwingspitze.

Hat an der Ems aber scheinbar Biss auf Biss und große Fänge gebracht. 

Hat damals ja immer für besonders weiche Karpfenköder plädiert.
Dann wurde er von der Boiliewelle überrollt.


----------



## daci7 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Ich respektiere viele Leute die unser Hobby bereichert und weiterentwickelt haben, bedeutend sind die alle *für mich* aber nicht. 
Bedeutend wären für mich eher der ältere Herr der sich damals die Zeit nahm mir als kleinem Stöpsel das Stippen beizubringen. Oder der Kumpel der einfach seit unserer Schulzeit alles in das Hobby steckt und mich jedesmal wieder überrascht wenn man zusammen am Wasser ist.
Das sind die Menschen die für mich "Angeln" repräsentieren.
#6


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

sehr hoch schätze ich auch die arbeit des jugentwarts in den vereinen.

um hier jetzt wirklich namen zu nennen, stecke ich zu wenig drin in der materie. einzig über john sidley habe ich ich mal belesen.


----------



## castingfrank (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Wolfgang Zeiske, der mit seinen allgemeinverständlichen Angelbüchern neue Wege ging.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Dame Juliana Berners


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Dame Juliana Berners



Na dann wahrscheinlich auch Claudius Aelianus?



> sehr hoch schätze ich auch die arbeit des jugentwarts in den vereinen.




Ich auch.

Ich selber bin allerdings sehr froh, dass ich nach meiner Zeit als "Jungfischer nur in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen" dann vieles, was ich bei den Erwachsenen so gesehen habe, über Bord geworfen habe. 

Meiner Meinung nach hat mich die Lektüre so einiger Autoren und meine Experimentierfreudigkeit in meiner anglerischen Entwicklung deutlich weiter gebracht. Nicht nur was die Fangerfolge angeht.

Aber das sahen einige der alten Herren von damals sicher anders.

Deshalb wurde ich nach einigen Jahren als Co-Jugendleiter auch mehr oder weniger rauskomplementiert. 

Trotzdem danke an alle Ehrenamtlichen.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Dame Juliana Berners



Auch wenn Angelfischerei damals "weiberkram" war (weswegen ich die misogynen Machomodi hier niedlich finde) gehört die gute auf jeden Fall dazu.


----------



## Michael.S (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

John Sidley

Der Schlangenbeschwörer


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Michael.S schrieb:


> John Sidley
> 
> Der Schlangenbeschwörer



Hatten wir schon mehrmals.

Wahrscheinlich der einzige Angler, der noch fanatischer dem Aal nachstellte als Zokker.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon mehrmals.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich [...] Zokker.



So passt es


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Na dann wahrscheinlich auch Claudius Aelianus?



 Der hat ja nicht selbst geangelt


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Der hat ja nicht selbst geangelt



Weiß man es ?

Wie wäre es dann mit Roger Willoughby, aus "Man's Favorite Sport"?


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch wenn Angelfischerei damals "weiberkram" war (weswegen ich die misogynen Machomodi hier niedlich finde) gehört die gute auf jeden Fall dazu.



Wolfram von Eschenbach schreibt von dem fliegenfischenden Ritter Schiontulander, und in der Manessischen Handschrift gibt's ein Bild vom Ritter Pfeffel der angelt (während seine Dame daneben sitzt und sich langweilt):
 Also schon im hohen Mittelalter höfischer Zeitvertreib für Jungs, die litten sicher keinen Hunger.
 Das Zitat ist dem hier schon sehr zu recht genannten Wolfgang Zeiske zu verdanken.

 Deinen eingeklammerten Satz unterschreib ich übrigens voll, ergänze aber um niedlich bis unerträglich


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Wie wäre es mit 

*Cornelia “Fly Rod” Crosby*?

Unter anderem der erste lizensierte Guide im Staate Maine.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

wie siehts eigentlich bei den Meeresanglern aus? Gibts da auch eine Legende außer Captain Ahab ?


----------



## Fruehling (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Gibts da auch eine Legende außer Captain Ahab ?



Ja klar! Captain Quint! :m

https://fsmedia.imgix.net/b5/30/a4/f1/833a/4134/8d96/f0792318cb19/captain-quint-in-jaws.jpeg?rect=0%2C0%2C533%2C267&fm=jpg&w=1200


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich bei den Meeresanglern aus? Gibts da auch eine Legende außer Captain Ahab ?



Zane Grey und Ernest Hemingway ?

Schriftsteller, Angler und Wegbereiter der IGFA.


----------



## bigfishbremen (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Mein Vater, der Mensch der mich zum Angler gemacht hat.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Ganz klar: 

*Karl Ranseier*

Nur leider ist er tot!


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wolfram von Eschenbach schreibt von dem fliegenfischenden Ritter Schiontulander, und in der Manessischen Handschrift gibt's ein Bild vom Ritter Pfeffel der angelt (während seine Dame daneben sitzt und sich langweilt):
> Also schon im hohen Mittelalter höfischer Zeitvertreib für Jungs, die litten sicher keinen Hunger.


Ich hatte die Info aus einem Video (Geschichte des angelns mit dem Kalweit? Matze Koch?), das Männer mit Netzen und Frauen mit Ruten gefischt haben. Die Unterscheidung in Game und Coarse angling unterstreicht das glaube ich... Fliegenfischen zum Zeitvertreib, Rotaugen stippen zum Überleben  aber kA ob das wirklich stimmt.



> Deinen eingeklammerten Satz unterschreib ich übrigens voll, ergänze aber um niedlich bis unerträglich


Eine Verflossene hat für mich die Umschreibung "Niedlich bis hin zu erbärmlich" geprägt :m *ed* damit meine ich, dass sie es nicht erfunden hat aber ich den Ausspruch durch sie kenne


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich bei den Meeresanglern aus? Gibts da auch eine Legende außer Captain Ahab ?


 
 Ernest Hemingway hatten wir ja schon, wie wärs mit Zane Grey? Der war wichtig fürs Big Game.





fishhawk schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit
> 
> *Cornelia “Fly Rod” Crosby*?
> 
> Unter anderem der erste lizensierte Guide im Staate Maine.



Da gehört noch Georgina Ballantine dazu, ihr britischer Lachsrekord  besteht seit den Zwanzigern.


 Mein Lieblings coarse angler/Allrounder ist Jon Wilson MBE, ist übrigens Onkel von Martin Bowler, der ja auch nicht schlecht ist. Aber obs Legenden sind?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Für mich war es mein Opa, der mir die erste Stipprute aus nem Haselnußstock geschnitzt hat, dessen Pfeife ich mit 6 Jahren das erste mal ziehen durfte (ohne es Mutter zu beichten ) und mir nicht nur das Angeln ansich, sondern auch die Natur nahe gebracht hat.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



> Ernest Hemingway hatten wir ja schon, wie wärs mit Zane Grey?



da warst Du ein paar Minuten zu spät



> Zane Grey und Ernest Hemingway ?
> 
> Schriftsteller, Angler und Wegbereiter der IGFA.



Martin Bowler finde ich persönlich toll und sehenswert.

Für ne Legende aber wahrscheinlich noch etwas jung.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> da warst Du ein paar Minuten zu spät



 Publish or perish, die Szene ist gnadenlos..:q


----------



## hermann 07 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Jan Eggers der Hechtpapst aus Holland


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



hermann 07 schrieb:


> Jan Eggers der Hechtpapst aus Holland



Dann muss Fred Buller wohl auch erwähnt werden.

Bisher ist Skandinavien, Ost- und Südeuropa etwas unterrepräsentiert.

Lauri Rapala?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

spannend, was da so alles kommt!!

Ein bisschen mehr Begründung WARUM oder WORIN die Bedeutung besteht, wär klasse!


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> spannend, was da so alles kommt!!
> 
> Ein bisschen mehr Begründung WARUM oder WORIN die Bedeutung besteht, wär klasse!


 
 Hast recht, ich trag das mal für die gute *Juliana Berners* nach.

 Die war eine adlige Äbtissin im England des 15. Jh., ihr wird das Buch "A treatyse of fysshinge with an angle" zugeschrieben, ein richtiges Angelbuch mit Köderempfehlungen, Fliegenbindeanleitungen, Methoden und Bauanleitungen für Angelgerät (sogar für ne Telerute!) - und das etwa 150 Jahre vor Izaak Walton.
 Gibt's im Netz in verschiedenen, auch modernen Versionen als text oder pdf.
 Der kleine Haken ist, das das treatyse vermutlich nicht von Ihr stammt.. aber Schwamm drüber, traditionell wird Juliana
 als Autorin genannt.

 Es ist wichtig festzuhalten, das es dabei ganz deutlich um Angeln als Zeitvertreib geht, und nicht um wirtschaftliches Fischen. Und es ist klar von einen Angler geschrieben, also das früheste europäische Ego-Dokument übers Angeln. Darin liegt die Bedeutung des Buches.

 Da sieht mans (Wird Thomas freuen ): Mit Juliana Berners kommt man zum Angeln als Breitensport und einer weltweit einflussreichen Angelkultur,
 mit Hildegard von Bingen zu Müsli und Nabu...


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Hallo,

die Erwähnung des mit der "Vederangel" im "luttersnellen Bache" auf "Vorchen und Eschen" fischenden Ritters Schionatulander im älteren Titurel (so um 1200-1220 geschrieben) von Wolfram von Eschenbach gilt gemeinhin als erste Erwähnung des Fliegenfischens.
Der Claudius Aelianus ist mit etwas Vorsicht zu genießen, da er mitunter einen ganz schönen Krampf verzapft hat #c (z.B. die Story von den Nilfröschen) und seine mittelitalienische Heimat vermutlich nie verlassen hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wolfram von Eschenbach schreibt von dem fliegenfischenden Ritter Schiontulander, und in der Manessischen Handschrift gibt's ein Bild vom Ritter Pfeffel der angelt (während seine Dame daneben sitzt und sich langweilt):
> Also schon im hohen Mittelalter höfischer Zeitvertreib für Jungs, die litten sicher keinen Hunger.
> Das Zitat ist dem hier schon sehr zu recht genannten Wolfgang Zeiske zu verdanken.





Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Erwähnung des mit der "Vederangel" im "luttersnellen Bache" auf "Vorchen und Eschen" fischenden Ritters Schionatulander im älteren Titurel (so um 1200-1220 geschrieben) von Wolfram von Eschenbach gilt gemeinhin als erste Erwähnung des Fliegenfischens.
> Petri Heil
> ...


´
 Schön dass es mehrere von uns hier gibt#h


----------



## Fruehling (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



hermann 07 schrieb:


> Jan Eggers der Hechtpapst aus Holland



Definitiv! #6


----------



## hermann 07 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

@ Thomas 9904 Begründung.........

Jan Eggers, weil er als Holländer besser mit der Angel als mit einem Fußball umgehen kann.....


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Bei Jan Eggers fällt mir immer die Geschichte mit den Ratten ein  
Er hat wohl immer erzählt wenns genug Hechte gibt, gibts keine Ratten!


----------



## saza (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Das war wohl die Person, die mich mit dieser Sucht infiziert hat.
Derjenige, den ich beobachten durfte, der den ersten Fisch gefangen hat, den ich gesehen habe.
Mittlerweile sind es die Personen, die ihre private Zeit für den Kampf gegen den Wahnsinn der, der Verbote, investieren.
Leute, die sich um den Nachwuchs kümmern. Es gibt einige die es verdient hätten erwähnt zu werden.
Die bedeutendste Anglerin für mich, ist meine Tochter.


----------



## Fruehling (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei Jan Eggers fällt mir immer die Geschichte mit den Ratten ein
> Er hat wohl immer erzählt wenns genug Hechte gibt, gibts keine Ratten!



Recht hat der Mann!
Ich hatte selber mal das "Vergnügen" eine Ratte im Hechtschlund zu finden. Angenehm geht anders... #t


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Wer nicht so bekannt, aber für mich durchaus bedeutend ist, ist der Prager Ota Pavel. 

Ein kluger Mann, der mit seinem Buch "Wie ich den Fischen begegnete" einen echten Klassiker verfasst hat. Dabei geht es nicht um eine spezielle Angeltechnik sondern um das Angeln als solches. 

Von ihm stammt u.a. diese Zitat:
"Als er seinem ersten Fisch begegnete, fing er sich selbst"


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



saza schrieb:


> das war wohl die person, die mich mit dieser sucht infiziert hat.
> Derjenige, den ich beobachten durfte, der den ersten fisch gefangen hat, den ich gesehen habe.
> Mittlerweile sind es die personen, die ihre private zeit für den kampf gegen den wahnsinn der, der verbote, investieren.
> Leute, die sich um den nachwuchs kümmern. Es gibt einige die es verdient hätten erwähnt zu werden.
> *die bedeutendste anglerin für mich, ist meine tochter.*


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Fruehling (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Von ihm stammt u.a. diese Zitat:
> "Als er seinem ersten Fisch begegnete, fing er sich selbst"



Wow!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> John Sidley (epochaler Aalangler), für seine bescheidenheit, die offenheit gegenüber anderen Petrijüngern und die extreme Leidenschaft für seinen Zielfisch
> 
> Bob Nudd (Stipperkaiser), vierfacher Einzelweltmeister  (und DI wird für einen den er mit seiner Frau errungen hat gefeiert), MBE, Fantastic Fishings Mentor die olle ausgespannt und freut sich über wirklich jeden Fisch - mehr geht eigentlich nicht; )



Sehr gut. 

Für mich ist relevant, wer relevantes macht. Der Rest folgt oft dem Mainstream, so erkenne ich weniger die Kunst des Angelns, als vielmehr das Befriedigen des Mainstreams und den Konsumenten. Ein bedeutender Angler steht für mich hinter seiner Passion, nicht hinter seinem Konto, der Aufmerksamkeit oder dem Profit.


----------



## Nstg (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein bedeutender Angler steht für mich hinter seiner Passion, nicht hinter seinem Konto, der Aufmerksamkeit oder dem Profit.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen!
Wer noch? Norbert Eipeltauer aus Wien. Als einen "no-nonsense" Angler kann ich ihn mit Rudolf Sack und James Gibbinson vergleichen.
Hugh Falkus war auch ein Großer.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Ob die sich so gesehen haben?
Wir werden es nie erfahren......


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

andal erwähnte hier mal den autor eines längst vergriffenen und heute sehr teuren buches, in dem es um das lesen von gewässern ging. ich würde mich heute noch gerne davon überzeugen, ob es sich beim autor um einen bedeutenden angler handelt bzw. gehandelt hat.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> andal erwähnte hier mal den autor eines längst vergriffenen und heute sehr teuren buches, in dem es um das lesen von gewässern ging. ich würde mich heute noch gerne davon überzeugen, ob es sich beim autor um einen bedeutenden angler handelt bzw. gehandelt hat.



Könnte es "Ekkehard Wiedeholz, Hier steht der Fisch" gewesen sein?


----------



## Minimax (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Nstg schrieb:


> Rudolf Sack.





pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ob die sich so gesehen haben?
> Wir werden es nie erfahren......



Also Rudolf Sack ist ein gutes Beispiel für einen Angler der 60er und 70er, der ein gerüttelt Mass an Selbstbewusstsein hatte, und nicht wenig ehrgeizig war, da könnten unsere Wildes und Chowns noch was lernen. Zwei Titel von ihm:

 "Große Fänge- Ein Wegweiser für den Angelerfolg in Fluß, See und Meer"

 Biss auf Biss- Erfolg mit meinen Angelmethoden"

 war natürlich ein guter Angler- und wusste es auch und wurde nicht müde das zu betonen...


----------



## geomas (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also Rudolf Sack ist ein gutes Beispiel für einen Angler der 60er und 70er, der ein gerüttelt Mass an Selbstbewusstsein hatte, und nicht wenig ehrgeizig war, da könnten unsere Wildes und Chowns noch was lernen. Zwei Titel von ihm:
> 
> "Große Fänge- Ein Wegweiser für den Angelerfolg in Fluß, See und Meer"
> 
> ...



Getreu dem Motto „Bescheidenheit ist eine Zier, doch weiter kommt man ohne ihr”?


----------



## harzsalm (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Dr.Günter Jentsch aus Göttingen.Wenn er im Harz als Gastangler kam,standen in den 50 er Jahren circa 70 Kurgäste u.Vereinsmitglieder vom ASV B.Ltbg an der Wehrbrücke am Kurpark.Hier konnte man die hohe Kunst der Fliegenfischerei anschauen.Die Wurftechnik war einmalig.
Er hat auch das Angelbuch " Das große ABC des Fischens" von  Colin Willoch

vom Englischen in  das Deutsche übersetzt.


----------



## phirania (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Na ich,wer sonst...#6
Ich angle gerne und mach keine Werbung..:q:q:q
Und bin gerne in der Natur und suche meine Ruhe.:vik:


----------



## bombe20 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Könnte es "Ekkehard Wiedeholz, Hier steht der Fisch" gewesen sein?


wir werden andal fragen müßen. ich habe damals unter, den von andal genannten stichworten, ein exemplar finden können für 99€. unter deinen stichworten finde ich gerade nichts.
ich mach das morgen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



harzsalm schrieb:


> Dr.Günter Jentsch aus Göttingen.Wenn er im Harz als Gastangler kam,standen in den 50 er Jahren circa 70 Kurgäste u.Vereinsmitglieder vom ASV B.Ltbg an der Wehrbrücke am Kurpark.Hier konnte man die hohe Kunst der Fliegenfischerei anschauen.Die Wurftechnik war einmalig.
> Er hat auch das Angelbuch " Das große ABC des Fischens" von  Colin Willoch
> 
> vom Englischen in  das Deutsche übersetzt.


Hat man für Angeln eine Bedeutung wenn man ein paar Kurgäste unterhält/überzeugt und ein Buch übersetzt?

Schreiben wär ja noch was..

Hat man, weil man einzelne Angelmethoden beherrscht, schon eine Bedeutung für Angler und Angeln insgesamt?

Auwa Thiemann (rip), der in der Öffentlichkeit Angeln sympathisch rüberbrachte, hatte doch unabhängig seiner "Angelkenntnisse" Angeln in gesamt populärer gemacht, oder Horst Henning mit Rute raus - ist das schon "bedeutend"?

Was bedeutet Bedeutung für Angler oder Angeln haben eigentlich??

Ich habe den Eindruck, hier werden einfach persönliche Helden aufgezählt  (evtl. aus der jeweiligen Lieblingsmethode), aber OHNE deren wirkliche Bedeutung für Angeln und die Angler zu hinterfragen..

Lest euch mal durch, wer alles genannt wurde.

Gabs wirklich so viele fürs Angeln und Angler wirklich bedeutende Angler??


----------



## bacalo (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Inwieweit hier einen Angler/in ohne diese Person bzw. deren Fähigkeiten näher zu kennen als solchen zu präsentieren wird schwierig.

 Wie bereits erwähnt sind es doch eher die unauffälligen Kollegen der nassen Waid. Selber hatte ich das Glück in den 60iger Jahren als "Erfüllungsgehilfe (Dealer für Maden, Würmer und Co.)" für Kriegsversehrte beim Angeln auch aktiv dabei sein zu dürfen. Was mir hier die Altvorderen mit auf dem Weg gegeben haben - unbezahlbar#6. 

 Ergänzt durch einschlägige Literatur z. B. von:
 - Arnold Bacmeister (Stille Leidenschaft, Silberne Beute usw.)
 - William Child (Mit Floß und Fliege)
 - Albert Drexler (Fischen Sie auch)
 - Otto Ehrhart-Dachau (Schimmernde Schatten)
 - Norbert Eipeltauer (Streamerfischen)
 - Charles Fox (Die Welt der Forellen)
 - Richard Gerlach (Geheimnisse im Reich der Fische)
 - Dr. Heinrich Hunziker (Fisch-Wasser-Geheimnisse, ABC der Sportfischers)
 - Edith Nell (Hecht, Zander, Barsch)
 - Dr. Karl Rühmer (u.a. Wunder der Fischwelt)
 - Eric Urner-Horsfall (Beobachten, Überlegen, Fangen)
 - usw.

 hält mich diese stille Leidenschaft auch weiterhin in ihrem Bann.


----------



## dieangeln (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Da gibts Alan Scotthorne,James Robbins,Peter Drennan.
Gruesse
Dietmar


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

da sind definitiv auch welche dabei, die ich nicht mal kenne (und ich denke, ich kenn eigentlich schon ne Menge) ..

Nicht, dass ich der Massstab wäre.

Fällt mir nur auf..

Da ist Weiterbildung bei mir angesagt..


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Es gibt eine *Bedeutung nach Innen* _(also in die Anglerschaft)_
und eine *nach Außen* _(in die Gesellschaft)_.

Die meisten bisher Genannten waren eher Leute, die nach innen gewirkt haben. 
Hemmingway gehört eher zur Gruppe 'nach Außen', ok.

Und meine erste Idee, jemanden zu nennen, der nach Außen bedeutend gewirkt hat, hat Thomas mir schon nahezu geklaut:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Auwa Thiemann (rip)*, der in der Öffentlichkeit Angeln sympathisch rüberbrachte, hatte doch unabhängig seiner "Angelkenntnisse" Angeln in gesamt populärer gemacht... ist das schon "bedeutend"?


Aber ja!

http://up.picr.de/31603973ko.jpg
(Foto Pressemappe; https://web.archive.org/web/2010101...tent/uploads/2008/02/pressemappe_fishnfun.pdf )

Er war der Erste, der die Angelei der Normalbevölkerung unterhaltsam in einer TV-Show nahegebracht hat. Die Wirkung kann man gar nicht überschätzen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Moin.

Ich möchte dann mal Uwe Böttcher im Brandungsangeln nicht 

vergessen .

Müllsammel vorm Angeln und Spenden sammel sowieso.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine *Bedeutung nach Innen* _(also in die Anglerschaft)_
> und eine *nach Außen* _(in die Gesellschaft)_.


DAS ist wahr!!


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Muss ein bedeutender Angler zwingend _Positives_ bewirkt haben?
Oder sind auch Angler, die dem Angeln massiv geschadet haben, "bedeutend",
schlichtweg dadurch, dass ihr Wirken eine riesige Wirkung hatte, wenn auch negativ für uns alle?



Dann steht *Hermann Drossé* ganz vorn.
Ehem. Vereinsvorsitzender im ASV Rheidt 1926 e.V. (organisiert im Rheinischen LFV) und Oberstaatsanwalt a.D.

Seine Artikel zum Tierschutz beim Angeln, zum Zurücksetzen von Fischen, etc. haben das Angeln seziert & kastriert. 

Nahezu sämtliche Quälereien heute mit dem Thema Tierquälerei gehen auf ihn und die ihn unterstützenden Personen im VDSF, namentlich Peter Mohnert, zurück.
Größen der (anglerischen) Wissenschaft wie Prof. Kurt Schreckenbach, Prof. Arlinghaus,... die versuchten, mit wissenschaftl. Argumenten gegenzuhalten, wurden von ihm massiv angegangen, es war sogar von "Rufmord" die Rede.
Nach wie vor gehen Richter bei der Auslegung des TierSchG'es auf seine Vorlagen ein und selbst P€ta wäre heute ein deutlich kleineres Übel, wenn Drossé ihnen nicht die Tür weit aufgerissen hätte.

Wenn es eine Person gibt, deren Namen auf den lodernden Scheiterhaufen der deutschen Angel-Geschichte gehört, dann ist dies Drossé.
Und das macht ihn doch "bedeutend", oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Stimmt, was negative Bedeutung angeht, ist Drosse weit oben.

Und der DAFV als Orga auch, nicht als Person..


----------



## Franky (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Jens Ploug Hansen und Göran Cederberg... Ohne viel Tammtamm, fast schon "langweilig" aber dennoch faszinierende die Angelei rüberbringen haben die beiden fast "perfektioniert"


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Kati,
jetzt hast Du mir den Tag versaut.-
Allein der Gedanke an diesen Namen erzeugt Blutdruck


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Einige kriegen bestimmt Blutdruck, wenn ich diese beiden, zugegebenermaßen schrägen Vögel hier nenne; 
nein, kein Scherz, das meine ich ganz ernst.







Wenn es das *
Anglerboard-Admin-Team, 
Franzl & Thomas*, 
nicht gäbe, wären viele im Internet recht heimatlos.
Es gibt zwar reichlich Plattformen im Internet für Angler, doch diese sind entweder recht spezialisiert und/oder es ist tote Hose.
Und in den Printmedien kann man zwar etwas über Bleikopfformen, Zanderruten, Urlaubsziele vorgesetzt bekommen, sich aber nicht austauschen.

Vor allem aber wäre "Angelpolitik" nur eine große Glaskugel, aus der uns ausschließlich eben diese Funktionäre der Angelpolitik unsere Zukunft deuten & befehlen würden.

Wir würden wie früher nette Pressemeldungen in den Angelzeitungen lesen, 
welcher Funktionär für 'große Verdienste' Lametta angesteckt bekam, 
aber ansonsten würde die Entwicklung des Angeln hinter verschlossenen Türen stattfinden.
Kein Mensch würde irgendetwas außer Propaganda über das Verbandswesen wissen.

Meine Kandidaten für 
*bedeutenden, investigativen Anglerjournalismus! #6*


----------



## MikeHawk (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Eig. nur einer. Mein Vater!
Selber seit 60 Jahren Angler hat er mir alles beigebracht....so viel das ich bis heute auf keinem Youtube Video oder von keinem Möchtegern Pro noch irgendwas dazulernen konnte.

Von daher! Danke Papa


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Ich finde ebenfalls Jan Eggers im Bezug auf den Hecht sehr faszinierend und mit seiner Art und seinen Artikeln ganz Besonders. In seinen Artikel geht es um weit mehr, als nur das reine Angeln auf Hecht. Es geht auch um die Gewässer, Kultur aber auch die Anatomie, die unterschiede in Gewässern, die Größe sowie Anomalien von Hechten und vieles mehr.

Es gibt viele Angler die ich toll finde, von denen ich durch Text und Video viel gelernt habe. Aber Jan Eggers finde ich da nach wie vor am faszinierendsten. Und durch Jan Eggers habe ich überhaupt erst von seinem Freunde...


fishhawk schrieb:


> Dann muss Fred Buller wohl auch erwähnt werden.


... Fred Buller gehört, der ebenfalls genannt werden darf.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Für seine Freunde aus der Barbel Society war er The Gentleman of Angling

Peter Stone (1927-2000)

Neben Richard Walker,Fred Taylor u.a. auch einer der ganz Großen dieser Ära. 

Auch seine Bücher (z. B. Angeln mit dem Bodenblei-Spürangeln) sind heutzutage immer noch lehrreich und lesenswert.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Wer es war? keine Ahnung. Wer es ist? Yukonjack.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Wer es war? keine Ahnung. Wer es ist? Yukonjack.



:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



> Peter Stone (1927-2000)
> Neben Richard Walker,Fred Taylor u.a. auch einer der ganz Großen dieser Ära.



Coarse Fishing und Gravel Pit Angling hab ich damals auch gelesen.

Und ich meine auch, dass es mir was gebracht hat. Also klare Zustimmung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> und Gravel Pit Angling



ist mir vor einigen Jahren durch einen Wasserschaden im Keller abgesoffen [emoji43]


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat man für Angeln eine Bedeutung wenn man ein paar Kurgäste unterhält/überzeugt und ein Buch übersetzt?
> 
> Schreiben wär ja noch was..
> 
> ...


Nachdem Franz ja schon ein paar Seiten vorher nach Meeresangen gefragt hat, nehme ich diesen Deinen Post mal als Aufhänger..
AuWa (RIP) war vor seiner Karriere vor der Kamera, ja auch Skip und Eigner der legendären "Dicken Berta " und aus dieser Zeit ist er für mich der bedeutendste Angler was das Ostsee Kutter Angeln betrifft. 
 Ohne Ihn würden wir auch heute vielleicht noch mit 40er Mono und 150gr Pilkern auf 8m den Meeresgrund "umpflügen". 
Er ist der "Erfinder " des "Ultra Light Angeln " auf der Ostsee. Durch ihn, in Kooperation mit den Grossmann Brüdern, wurden die ersten Light Pilkruten und Pilker von 35-70gr entwickelt.
Ein Horst Hennings, der  neben seiner TV Karriere, ja auch mit unzähligen Meister Ehren geschmückt ist, hat nach meinem Kenntnisstand, das sehr erfolgreiche "Kutter jiggen" massgeblich mit geprägt in Deutschland.

Aber auch ein Kurt Muskat, Dieter Eisele und die oben schon erwähnten Grossmann Brüder, haben massgeblich dazu beigetragen, dass das Brandungs- und Kutterangeln  so verfeinert wurde, wie es heute praktiziert wird. 
Die ganzen für mich namenlosen englischen Küstenangler, die sich den Kopf zerbrochen haben und solche heute selbstverstndlichen Dinge wie Impact Shield, diverse Hakenclips etc entwickelt haben, verdienen es hier erwähnt zu werden.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

@dorschjaeger75

Super interessant, war ja alles mehr oder weniger "vor meiner Zeit"  Danke #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

dem schliesse ich mich an!!


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



> AuWa (RIP) war vor seiner Karriere vor der Kamera, ja auch Skip und Eigner der legendären "Dicken Berta



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat der sogar mit Matchrute auf Regenbogenforellen und  sogar auf Meeräschen gefischt.

Wobei er ja schon als ganz junger Kerl "vor der Kamera" stand - Uschi Nerke war mir damals aber lieber.


----------



## Minimax (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Nachdem Franz ja schon ein paar Seiten vorher nach Meeresangen gefragt hat, nehme ich diesen Deinen Post mal als Aufhänger..
> [..] verdienen es hier erwähnt zu werden.



 sehr interessanter Beitrag- vom Meeresangeln und der verbundenen "Forschungsgeschichte" hab ich null Ahnung, schön das mal erläutert zu kriegen.

 Da war ich übrigens sehr erstaunt, als mir kürzlich ein sehr lesenswertes Büchlein über das "Angeln an Nord- und Ostsee" von einem gewissen Herrn Finkbeiner in die Hände gefallen ist..:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Da war ich übrigens sehr erstaunt, als mir kürzlich ein sehr lesenswertes Büchlein über das "Angeln an Nord- und Ostsee" von einem gewissen Herrn Finkbeiner in die Hände gefallen ist..:q


danke für das schmeichelhafte "sehr lesenswert"..


----------



## Minimax (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> danke für das schmeichelhafte "sehr lesenswert"..



 na ja, ein eigenes Buch ist immerhin ein eigenes Buch! Auf dem Autorenfoto siehst Du noch ganz klein und niedlich aus|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

ist ja auch ein paar Jahre her ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Evtl. auch noch ein deutscher Name der hier mal mit in die Aufzählung rein kann: Bernd Mikulin

Ehemaliger DAV-Präsident 

siehe zu seinem Wirken u.a. auch:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155669


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

ja, damals konnte man noch Hoffnung haben, was Verbände anging..

Der Begriff Verbanditen fiel mit erst lange nach seinem Tod ein und ich nehme ihn ausdrücklich aus!!

Er war der letzte in einem Bundesverband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, der wirklich noch "Angeln und Angler first" setzte.

Für Angler wie das Angeln an sich, wie auch für mich persönlich, definitiv bedeutend!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Sehr guter Vorschlag [emoji106]


----------



## bacalo (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Danke Franz, da bin ich bei dir#6.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

@bacalo
Ich bin etwas zu jung um sein Wirken abschließend zu beurteilen, posthum wirds ja doch meistens etwas freundlicher betrachtet. 

Deshalb habe ich den Namen nur mal in den Raum gestellt - ob er entsprechende Bedeutung hatte,können die etwas älteren Semester wahrscheinlich besser beurteilen


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Aus gegebenem Anlass:



kati48268 schrieb:


> Einige kriegen bestimmt Blutdruck, wenn ich diese beiden, zugegebenermaßen schrägen Vögel hier nenne;
> nein, kein Scherz, das meine ich ganz ernst.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?*

Ich bin bekanntlich mit Thomas  genau wegen solcher Dinge aneinandergerasselt und wurde als 'Anglerfeind' und 'Hater' bezeichnet ('Hater' sagen Menschen um nicht an ihren defiziten arbeiten zu müssen - S. Griffin  ) - aber ohne seine Arbeit wäre der DAFV vermutlich deutlich akzeptierter und wir alle deutlich dümmer was die Verbandsarbeit angeht. Insofern hat Käthe recht  - auch wenn beide nicht aufgrund anglerischer Fähigkeit sondern aufgrund ihrer journalistischen Arbeit durchaus hier rein gehören


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (22. Dezember 2019)

Ganz klar: John Sidley und Alan Scotthorne. 
Und auch Martin Bowler und Bob Nudd.
Neuerdings für mich auch: Bill Allan (Easy Fishing).


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Dezember 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> John Sidley und Alan Scotthorne. Und auch *Martin Bowler *und Bob Nudd.



Da hätte ich dir auch vor einem Jahr schon zugestimmt.  Muss aber zugeben dass ich mit  Bill Allan bisher nicht all zuviel anfangen konnte.


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Dezember 2019)

Nachdem der Thread wieder hervorgekramt wurde, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der ehrenwerte @rippi  noch nicht genannt wurde. Welch Schmach für das AB!


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2019)

Dame Juliana Berners.


----------



## MarkusZ (24. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dame Juliana Berners.



Wenn es hier einen Preis für Gendergerechtigkeit gibt, schlage ich Minimax als ersten Kandidaten vor.   

Hab leider nicht den ganzen thread gelesenen, aber falls noch nicht genannt würde ich noch* Joan Wulff* anfügen.


----------



## thanatos (25. Dezember 2019)

was ist beim Angeln soo bedeutend ??? das man jemand auf ein Podest heben muß ?
in 66 Anglerjahren habe ich so viel gesehen bei Anglern die nie ein Buch geschrieben haben aber erfolgreiche Methoden angewand habe 
und auch ihren Sinn und Zweck erklären konnten meist mit einfachsten Mitteln selbst gebastelt . Viele Jahre später dann als etwas gaanz
revolutionäres nach wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen unverzichtbar - und natürlich nur mit speziellen teurem Gerödel machbar von Berufsikonen
propagiert .
Nee beim besten Willen  für mich ist jeder Angler bedeutend der sein Hobby betreibt um Freude an der Natur zu haben etc.


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hab leider nicht den ganzen thread gelesenen, aber falls noch nicht genannt würde ich noch* Joan Wulff* anfügen.



Absolut richtig. Wir könnten noch Georgina Ballantine (Immer noch ungebrochener Lachsrekord),  Francesca LaMonte, (ein furchtbarer Affront für den eitlen Hemingway) anfügen,  und ganz wichtig, "Fly Rod Crosby" Erste juristisch anerkannte Guide- Die hat das Geschäft sozusagen erfunden.

Ich empfehle allen Interessierten:  Eckinger, Die Anglerin, Müller Rüschlikon 2018. Sehr unterhaltsam. viele überraschende Fakten, und wie alle Angelbücher nicht gänzlich fehlerfrei- Kostet schätze ich etwa 2 gute Kunstköder.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Dezember 2019)

Auf keinen Fall sollte man in der Liste Stefan Seuß vergessen. ...bei den Walleranglern sehr bekannt!  Mit ner Tackel Serie und Filmen. 
Gibt aber wirklich viele Angler die in Frage kommen, hier Erwähnung zu finden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Dezember 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall sollte man in der Liste Stefan Seuß vergessen. ...bei den Walleranglern sehr bekannt!  Mit ner Tackel Serie und Filmen.
> Gibt aber wirklich viele Angler die in Frage kommen, hier Erwähnung zu finden!
> 
> LG Michael




Dem seine YouTube sind wirklich klasse und lehr-/hilfreich.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Dezember 2019)

Ja stimmt! YouTube hat er auch viel drin !
Ist auch ein sehr sympathischer Kerl und hat viel Erfahrung! 

Gleich danach kommt aber auch der Zeck !
Ist auch eine Hausnummer! 

LG Michael


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. Dezember 2019)

Was ist denn mit Roland Lorkowski, der als einer der Rheinpioniere die Rheinangelei dokumentiert hat, als dieser noch massig Fisch enthielt.
Er hat zusätzlich den Gummifisch und selektive Entnahme populär gemacht, als die große Mehrheit nur für den Topf gefischt hat. Ebenso hat er angeblich einen maßgeblichen Anteil am spanischen Wels- und Zanderbestand, der mittlerweile legendär ist.

Der zweite Angler ist Olivier Portrat, einer der Pioniere der modernen Welsangelei, der fantastische Bücher geschrieben hat.

Eine ganz andere Liga als die Matze Kochs und Jeremy Wades von heute.


----------



## hagel21 (27. Dezember 2019)

Einer wurde hier ganz vergessen. Einer, der das Raubfischangeln perfektioniert hat. 
Mit Kunstködern, wie Gummifische oder Woblern auf jeden Fall. ULI BAYER.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Dezember 2019)

hagel21 schrieb:


> Einer wurde hier ganz vergessen. Einer, der das Raubfischangeln perfektioniert hat.
> Mit Kunstködern, wie Gummifische oder Woblern auf jeden Fall. ULI BAYER.



Uli Beyer, gerade sein Video angesehen als er den Monterhecht 1,32 im Rheindelta fing


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Er hat zusätzlich den Gummifisch und selektive Entnahme populär gemacht, als die große Mehrheit nur für den Topf gefischt hat.



Da stimme ich dir zu, auch wenn das manche Szenegröße  für sich beansprucht.

Profiblinker war in Sachen Kunstköder schon ein Pionier in D und auch wenn seine Videos natürlich Werbemedien waren und einiges auf mich manchmal grenzwertig wirkte, so sahen sie für mich nicht so offensichtlich gestellt oder nachbearbeitet aus, wie das, was man von der jüngeren Generation heutzutage oft präsentiert bekommt.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ebenso hat er angeblich einen maßgeblichen Anteil am spanischen Wels- und Zanderbestand, der mittlerweile legendär ist.



Ob man einen einen Angler dafür feiern muss, invasive Arten zu verbreiten?

Auf alle Fälle hat das am Ebro schon deutlich was bewirkt und ein Großteil der Angler und  der vom Tourismus lebenden  Bevölkerung wird es wohl positiv sehen.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der zweite Angler ist Olivier Portrat,



Soweit ich weiß, waren sich die zwei nun aber überhaupt nicht grün.

Wenn ich an O.P. denke, fallen mir als erstes gestellte Fotos ein.

Aber  vom Angeln und Schreiben hat der natürlich auch schon Ahnung.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Uli Beyer



Gegen den hätte ich nun überhaupt nichts einzuwenden.

Macht auch gute Videos wo es nicht um den Fang von Fischen geht.


----------



## nostradamus (27. Dezember 2019)

Olivier Portrat
Der ist klasse! Die Bücher etc waren damals seiner Zeit voraus! Habe ihn mal zufällig in Spanien kennengelernt!

Stefan Seuß 
Hat meilensteine gesetzt im Wallerangeln! 

Zeck
Sehe ich absolut anders im anglerischen!


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Dezember 2019)

Wenn man Uli Beyer nennt ,müsste man auch an Herbert Ziereis und Veit Wilde mit aufgühren und ganz wichtig Horst Hennings .....alles top Angler !

LG Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Dezember 2019)

Reden wir von Namensvettern?
Ich meine den Uli Beyer  

Es gibt Profiangler, die nachgewiesernermaßen mit Fängen geschummelt haben, dazu gehört ein oben genannter.


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Dezember 2019)

Du hast natürlich recht Uli Beyer !

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax (27. Dezember 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Roland Lorkowski, Ebenso hat er angeblich einen maßgeblichen Anteil am spanischen Wels- und Zanderbestand, der mittlerweile legendär ist.



Ich weiss nicht, ob das so ein gutes Aushängeschild ist.
Legendär im SInne von verschollen sind inzwischen aber einige endemische Fischspezies der iberischen Halbinsel, die etwas zimperlich auf die glorreichen illegalen Besatzexperimente von  Lorkowski reagiert haben.


----------



## MarkusZ (27. Dezember 2019)

Wirklich erstaunlich, welche Namen hier plötzlich im gleichen Atemzug genannt werden.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es gibt Profiangler, die nachgewiesernermaßen mit Fängen geschummelt haben, dazu gehört ein oben genannter.



Wenn man das "mit Fängen" durch "beim Fangen" ersetzen würde, wäre die Liste wahrscheinlich noch länger.

Sind auch Namen dabei, die man an manchen Gewässern besser nicht lobend erwähnen sollte, wenn man es sich mit der lokalen Anglerschaft nicht verderben wollte.

Aber die Fähigkeit Fische fangen zu können und sie in den Medien entsprechend zu vermarkten sehe ich schon als erwiesen an.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Aber die Fähigkeit Fische fangen zu können und sie in den Medien entsprechend zu vermarkten sehe ich schon als erwiesen an.



Hallo,

sicher, aber das ist ja auch deren Job und das sind Leute, die halt so mal locker 300 Tage im Jahr am Wasser sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (27. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> das sind Leute, die halt so mal locker 300 Tage im Jahr am Wasser sind.



Das schaffen vielleicht professionelle Guides, aber nicht unbedingt alle Angler, die ihr Geld mit  Schreiben/Fotografieren/Medienpräsenz verdienen.

Wenn es drum ginge, wer als als Vorbild taugt, würde ich schon sagen, dass man neben den anglerischen Fähigkeiten auch nen gewissen Anspruch an den Charakter stellen sollte.

Aber darum geht es hier nicht, sonst wären  einige Namen nicht gefallen.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Dezember 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Nachdem der Thread wieder hervorgekramt wurde, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der ehrenwerte @rippi  noch nicht genannt wurde. Welch Schmach für das AB!


Für mich ganz klar: @rippi


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das schaffen vielleicht professionelle Guides, aber nicht unbedingt alle Angler, die ihr Geld mit  Schreiben/Fotografieren/Medienpräsenz verdienen.
> 
> Wenn es drum ginge, wer als als Vorbild taugt, würde ich schon sagen, dass man neben den anglerischen Fähigkeiten auch nen gewissen Anspruch an den Charakter stellen sollte.
> 
> Aber darum geht es hier nicht, sonst wären  einige Namen nicht gefallen.



Hallo,

ich kenne einen, der machte das ein paar Jahre (nicht als Guide) und der sagte, dass er schon so auf rund 300 Tage im Jahr kam. Der hat auch echt was drauf und zwar auf fast allen Gebieten der Angelei, egal ob Spinn- Fliegen- Friedfisch oder Meeresangelei. Den forderten mal bei uns 4 Angler mit der Bologneserutenangelei heraus, der gewann haushoch gegen die vier. Ich sagte damals zu einem der Herausforderer welcher etwas geknickt ob des Ergebnisses war: "Was habt ihr euch dabei gedacht? Ich komme ja auch nicht auf den Gedanken einen der Klitschko-Brüder im Boxen herauszufordern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (27. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich kenne einen,



Glaube ich dir. 

 Dürfte aber nicht der Normalfall sein.  Andere Szeneangler sind ggf. auch noch mit Schreiben/Schneiden, Auftritten auf Messen und Events inkl, An-Abreise etc. beschäftigt, manche haben auch ein Familienleben oder werden sogar mal krank.

Ich kannte einen sehr bekannten Wallerangler, der durfte nach der Geburt seines Kindes nur noch in den Ferien ans Wasser.

Hat mich nicht gewundert, dass die Ehe nicht lange gehalten hat.


----------



## MarkusZ (27. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich komme ja auch nicht auf den Gedanken einen der Klitschko-Brüder im Boxen herauszufordern



Hab ich nie gesehen, dass  vier Amateure gleichzeitig gegen einen Profi boxen. Könnte der Profi aber durchaus auch mal  in Probleme kommen.


----------



## rustaweli (27. Dezember 2019)

Naja, die Engländer wurden genannt, die Damenwelt erwähnt sowie alte dt. Vorreiter angebracht, neben anderen.
Wenn jetzt hier aber Namen wie Zeck, Wilde und Seuss fallen, dann gehört doch wohl, wenn nicht davor, der Johannes Dietel angeführt. Für das dt. Barschangeln zählt er definitiv zu den Legenden. Er schreibt, führt Foren, YT Kanäle und hat wohl das heutige Bass/Barsch und Co Angeln hierzulande maßgeblich mitgestaltet. Zudem sehr sympathisch mit gesunden Sichtweisen. Den Shimano Tick vernachlässigen wir mal. Aber für mich die Nummer 1 auf seinem Gebiet und hat tatsächlich was nachhaltig bewegt und arbeitet heute immer noch dran.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hab ich nie gesehen, dass  vier Amateure gleichzeitig gegen einen Profi boxen. Könnte der Profi aber durchaus auch mal  in Probleme kommen.



Hallo,

so habe ich das ja auch nicht gemeint. Ich schrieb ja, dass *ich* nicht auf den Gedanken kommen würde.
Glaube mir, gegen einen guten Boxer haben 4 Nicht-Boxer nicht die Spur einer Chance. Die sind k.o. bevor die richtig den Arm hochbekommen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Glaube ich dir.
> 
> Dürfte aber nicht der Normalfall sein.  Andere Szeneangler sind ggf. auch noch mit Schreiben/Schneiden, Auftritten auf Messen und Events inkl, An-Abreise etc. beschäftigt, manche haben auch ein Familienleben oder werden sogar mal krank.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ist schon einige Jahre her, da war es vielleicht noch ein bisschen anders. Familienleben hatte der nicht, wäre aber auch nicht meins gewesen.
Der machte das auch nur so 4/5Jahre.
Aber wenn das Hobby zum Beruf wird, ist es kein Hobby mehr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (27. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Glaube mir, gegen einen guten Boxer haben 4 Nicht-Boxer nicht die Spur einer Chance



Glaube ich Dir.

Gegen vier Nichtangler würde wahrscheinlich sogar ich mit der Bolo-Rute gewinnen, auch wenn das nicht mein Spezialgebiet ist.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt hier aber Namen wie Zeck, Wilde und Seuss fallen, dann gehört doch wohl, wenn nicht davor, der *Johannes Dietel* angeführt.



Auf alle Fälle, auf den geht ja sogar der Begriff "dieteln" zurück.


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Dezember 2019)

Es wird wohl nicht möglich sein den " einen Namen " zu finden! 
Es gibt wirklich super viele Angler die es verdient hätten hier genannt zu werden! 
Auch in der USA, Australien oder in Japan gibt es wirkliche Persönlichkeiten die bei uns in Europa weniger bekannt sind! 
Bin mal gespannt, wer hier noch so genannt wird? 

LG Michael


----------



## MarkusZ (27. Dezember 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Auch in der USA, Australien oder in Japan gibt es wirkliche Persönlichkeiten die bei uns in Europa weniger bekannt sind!



US hatten wir schon so einige, aus Australien fällt mir spontan Malcolm Florence ein, nur bei Japan klingelt es nicht sofort, obwohl es dort bestimmt tolle Angler mit eigenständigen Methoden ( Tenkara , Ayu etc.) und ganz ausgefuchste Bass- und Meeresangler geben wird.


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Dezember 2019)

Die Namen kann ich mir leider immer nicht so gut merken, da es für die europäische Zunge doch schwer auszusprechen ist 
Zur not könnte man es aber auf jeden Fall googeln .
Die Japaner haben schon klasse Teamangler und Spinnfischer am Start ,die mit hoher Präzision und Wissen am Wasser sind. 
Auch gibt es dort viele Autoren von Fachbüchern allerdings selten in einer wesentlichen Sprache und Schrift .
Ich war in meinem Leben, leider nur einmal in Japan; da aber von der Disziplin und dem Ehrgeiz der Angler sehr begeistert. Fische in jeder Form genießen dort einen sehr hohen Stellenwert! 

LG Michael


----------



## Deep Down (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich laufe diesen selbsternannten Göttern und Werbeträgern nicht hinterher, vor allem dann, wenn es nur um Marketinggequatsche geht, tote Zande gedrillt werden oder andere den Weltmeister in der Vorhaltetechnik sind. 
Skeptisch werde ich auch dann, wenn sich die Selbstdarstellung in Holland abspielt. 

Ich gebe aber zu, dass mich einer in seinen Taktikansagen, seiner Konzentration und der Umsetzungen derzeit echt flasht....Tobias Ekvall.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Dezember 2019)

Swedish anglers are?


----------



## Deep Down (29. Dezember 2019)

Dieses Jahr hat er es zumindestens bewiesen!!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich möchte hier noch etwas zu den Profiblinker Brüdern beitragen.
Ehemals auch von mir geachtet, inzwischen seit dem die mit ihrer Mediengeilheit dafür gesorgt haben, dass es zu einem Angelverbot an der Siegmündung kam, von mir verachtet!
Auch wird die Marke Profiblinker, obwohl der Attractor immer noch einer der besten Gummishads ist, von mir geschäftlich boykottiert.

Ursache:








						Angler: Illegale Jagd auf Lachse
					

Siegburg/Leverkusen – Nach jahrelangen Bemühungen, Lachs und Meerforelle wieder im Rhein und seinen Nebenflüssen heimisch zu machen, stehen nun ausgerechnet Angler, deren Zunft sich sonst für den Naturschutz stark machen, diesem Streben entgegen. I...




					www.ksta.de
				




Wirkung:





						Siegmündung: Angelverbot gilt ab 1. September
					

Ein Fischschon-Bezirk an der Siegmündung und entlang des Rheinufers bei Mondorf soll den Atlantischen Lachs schützen. Die Obere Fischereibehörde der Bezirksregierung Köln hat zudem ein generelles Angelverbot für den Zeitraum vom 1. September bis zum 31. Dezember verhängt. In dieser...




					www.ksta.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## zandertex (29. Dezember 2019)

Die Stelle um den Hafen war immer für nen Zander oder sogar 2 sehr gut!!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> Die Stelle um den Hafen war immer für nen Zander oder sogar 2 sehr gut!!



Ja, ist leider Geschichte.
Zumindest weiß man bei wem man sich dafür bedanken kann!

Jürgen


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Dezember 2019)

Frank Sawyer !


----------



## nostradamus (29. Dezember 2019)

hi,
was mir bei diesem Thema fehlt, ist eine definition was ein "bedeutender Angler" ist!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. Dezember 2019)

Immerhin haben die damit vielen deutschen Lachsen und Meerforellen das Leben gerettet.Vorher gab's dort eine Menge Fischwilderei. Und da am Rhein praktisch nicht kontrolliert wurde, finde ich das Verbot sogar sehr sinnvoll.
Was z.B. an in Zandersammelstellen am Rhein passiert, kann man im Raum Duisburg gut beobachten.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier noch etwas zu den Profiblinker Brüdern beitragen.
> Ehemals auch von mir geachtet, inzwischen seit dem die mit ihrer Mediengeilheit dafür gesorgt haben, dass es zu einem Angelverbot an der Siegmündung kam, von mir verachtet!
> Auch wird die Marke Profiblinker, obwohl der Attractor immer noch einer der besten Gummishads ist, von mir geschäftlich boykottiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Dezember 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Immerhin haben die damit vielen deutschen Lachsen und Meerforellen das Leben gerettet.



Indem sie mit diesen ein bisschen vor der Videocam rum spielen?



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> finde ich das Verbot sogar sehr sinnvoll.



Seltsame Aussage für einen Angler?

So, dann haben die beiden also nur Gutes im Sinn gehabt, indem sie Fische "schützen", welche du und ich wohl niemals in unserem Leben legal befischen dürfen, gezielt meine ich!
Und du meinst, weil anderen Orts Arxxxlöcher sich an Zandern vergreifen, ist das Tun dieser zwei Arxxxschlöcher gerechtfertigt, nein sogar positiv zu bewerten?
Tut mir Leid, ich verstehe es nicht?

Jürgen


----------



## Waller Michel (30. Dezember 2019)

Lachsen und Meerforellen das Leben retten ist zwar eine gute Sache, aber nicht so toll auf kosten der Angler die sich gesetzeskonform verhalten finde ich! 
Da muss eine andere Lösung gefunden werden!  Stärkere Kontrollen, höhere Strafen .
Immer nur verbieten kann nicht die Lösung sein! 

LG Michael


----------



## Fruehling (30. Dezember 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> ...Immer nur verbieten kann nicht die Lösung sein!
> 
> LG Michael



Leider ist das so - wie in vielen anderen Lebensbereichen auch!

Wer an freiwillige Selbstkontrolle glaubt, sollte sich in seinem Umfeld einfach mal umschauen...


----------



## Waller Michel (30. Dezember 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Leider ist das so - wie in vielen anderen Lebensbereichen auch!
> 
> Wer an freiwillige Selbstkontrolle glaubt, sollte sich in seinem Umfeld einfach mal umschauen...


 Das ist leider richtig was du sagst! 
Mich ärgert es halt wenn unschuldige leiden müssen wegen ein paar A.....löcher 

LG Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Dezember 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Lachsen und Meerforellen das Leben retten ist zwar eine gute Sache, aber nicht so toll auf kosten der Angler die sich gesetzeskonform verhalten finde ich!



Genau das ist der Punkt.
Sie haben es verbockt, nur weil sie mit Lachs oder Mefo an ihren Ködern glänzen wollten, aus letztendlich wirtschaftlichen Interessen und andere können dafür die Zeche zahlen, obwohl sie sich regel-konform verhalten.
Für mich steht jedenfalls fest, nix mehr von Profiblinker kaufen!

Jürgen


----------



## Waller Michel (30. Dezember 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt.
> Sie haben es verbockt, nur weil sie mit Lachs oder Mefo an ihren Ködern glänzen wollten, aus letztendlich wirtschaftlichen Interessen und andere können dafür die Zeche zahlen, obwohl sie sich regel-konform verhalten.
> Für mich steht jedenfalls fest, nix mehr von Profiblinker kaufen!
> 
> Jürgen



Kann ich gut verstehen! 
Und finde ich auch gut ,wenn man mal etwas boykottiert! 
Wir lassen uns hier sowieso viel zu viel gefallen! 
Die Leben ja von unserem Geld nicht umgekehrt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax (30. Dezember 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> was mir bei diesem Thema fehlt, ist eine definition was ein "bedeutender Angler" ist!



Da hatt N. recht. Wir verwechseln in unserer Froschperspektive oft bekannt/berühmt und bedeutsam. Was wird, können wir nicht wissen, und was war ist grade bei der Geschichte des Angelns nicht so klar. Lassen wür mal die Wahrnehumg der Muggels beiseite, dann wird die Luft nämlich ganz schnell ganz dünn.

Nehmen wir mal Matze Koch, als ein Beispiel aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum (Wir könnten jeden anderen derzeit populären Angler nehmen.) Der ist  z.Zt. sehr bekannt, und wie es aussieht auch in einem breiten Teil unserer Zunft wohlgelitten, bzw. nicht deutlich abgelehnt. Und ein guter Angler, der keine schlechten Bücher schreibt und sehr gute Filme macht. Aber ist er auch bedeutsam, bedeutend über seine aktive Zeit als Angler hinaus? Wir können es garnicht wissen-wir wollen es ihm wünschen.
Dagegen stehen dann beispielsweise von dem Borne, Heintz, Piper oder vielleicht auch Zeiske: Wenn auch viele Angler nicht um sie wissen, dann wird ihre Bedeutung jedes mal klar, wenn irgendwo ein Angler eine Regenbogenforelle an einem kleinen Heintz-Blinker fängt.
Es gibt viele, viele, weitere Beispiele.

Ich glaube also, das es sehr schwer ist, für uns Zeitgenossen "bedeutende" Angler auszumachen- Ich bin mir sicher, einzwie sind dabei- aber wir können Sie aus unserer historische Froschperspektive nicht sehen. Ich denke, für bedeutende Angler müssen wir unseren Blick in die Vergangenheit richten, und sehen wer mit seinem Wirken die Abgründe der Zeit übersprungen hat. Und für unsere heutigen, bekannten ANgler sollte man sich fragen: Werden unsere Urenkel sich auch an die Matzes, Veits, Barbaras, Dietmars erinnern? Ganz sicher werden sie noch (wenn sie in den Marskolonien auf elektrische Besatzforellen  mit Trakrofeldschnüren angeln) sich an Izaak Walton erinnern. Es ist halt alles eine Frage des Massstabs.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Dezember 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da muss eine andere Lösung gefunden werden!  Stärkere Kontrollen, höhere Strafen .
> Immer nur verbieten kann nicht die Lösung sein!


Da stimme ich dir zu und das haben sich auch die ganzen ehrlichen Angler gewünscht. Leider haben die Ansässigen dort nicht unbegrenzt Zeit, Geld oder Energie um solche Kontrollen zu stellen. Unter Anderem deshalb kam es zum Angelverbot an den Lachsgewässern. Mehr Kontrollen sind eben eine hohe Last für diejenigen, die kontrollieren müssen und an die sollten wir auch denken, wenn wir so etwas fordern.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mehr Kontrollen sind eben eine hohe Last



Eine Verbotszone muss zwar auch kontrolliert werden, aber wahrscheinlich nicht so häufig und intensiv. 

Konnte man bei uns hier auch immer wieder beobachten, wie wegen des Fehlverhaltens einiger Angler dann Verbote für alle ausgesprochen wurden. 

Bedeutung kann ja je nach Nachwirkung positiv oder negativ ausgelegt werden.

Da werden  Angler am Ebro den gleichen Namen evtl. ganz anders wahrnehmen, als die Kollegen an der Siegmündung.


----------



## Waller Michel (31. Dezember 2019)

Egal wie ! Auch wenn es mehr Aufwand bedeutet, sollte man sich trotzdem durchsetzen! Es kann nicht sein das im verschärften Sinne der Rechtsstaat weicht .
Weil Leute denen Gesetze egal sind, tun was Sie wollen. 
Ich persönlich wäre immer bereit mich für solche Kontrollen zur Verfügung zu stellen. 

LG Michael


----------



## fishhawk (31. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wäre immer bereit mich für solche Kontrollen zur Verfügung zu stellen.



Wenn es nur darum geht, Angler aus einer Verbotszone zu scheuchen, braucht man dafür wahrscheinlich auch nicht unbedingt eine Ausbildung zum Fischereiaufseher.

Wenn man aber Köder- und Methoden kontrollieren will, Einhaltung von Schonzeiten-/Schonmaßen, Fanglimits etc. überwachen will, Taschenkontrollen usw. durchführen möchte, dann muss man vorher wohl den Lehrgang machen  und  die Prüfung ablegen. 

Das macht es dann schon schwieriger, genügend geeignetes Personal zu finden.

Einfach aus der Verbotszone scheuchen kann z.B. auch WAPO,  Hafenmeister, Schleusenwärter, Ordnungsamt, etc. .


----------



## Waller Michel (31. Dezember 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Dezember 2019)

Ist hier zwar OT, aber einen Lachswilderer erkenne ich einfach nicht, außer auf frischer Tat. Deshalb waren Kontrollen nicht so wirkungsvoll wie erhofft. Die meisten haben sich anders als die Profi Blinker Leute dabei nicht filmen lassen, sondern die Großsalmoniden gleich in den Kofferraum geworfen und ab die Post!
Das Verbot wäre auch ohne Profi Blinker gekommen, was die Aktion von denen keinenfalls weniger schwachsinnig macht.

Die Hauptverantwortlichen sind nach dem Verbot ein Stück südlicher gezogen und das Treiben geht bis heute weiter, aber weniger intensiv. In den Folgejahren hat sich die beginnende Eigendynamik der Lachse mit Naturverlaichung leider wieder verlaufen und die Rückkehr wurden weniger.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (31. Dezember 2019)

Genauso ist es.
Am Rhein gabs nach Anrufen von mir während der Zanderschonzeit auch Kontrollen. Allerdings waren die Fischereiaufseher machtlos und konnten nur zu sehen, wie munter mit dem Vorwand der Barschangelei auf Zander gefischt wurde. Sobald die weg waren wurde weiter eingetütet und der Fang um die Ecke gebracht.

Die Jungs von Profiblinker haben ja auch nichts verbotenes gemacht, oder habt ihr etwas von einer Verurteilung gehört?
Die haben dort gefischt und so wie immer ihre Fänge aufgezeichnet. Selbstverständlich haben die ihre Salmoidenbeifänge im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Anglern vor Ort gesetzeskonform released.

Aber das gleitet ins Offtopic ab. Für mich gehören beiden PB Angler zu den modernen Anglern der ersten Stunde und die Rheinfänge von damals sind gegenüber heute legendär.
Alles was danach kam, wie die ganzen Teamangler, Youtuber usw. ist für mich nur ein Abklatsch dessen.


----------

